# midas and red terror or mayan



## csnmusic02 (Jun 6, 2008)

anyone heard of a midas and red terror or mayan breeding, cause its happenend in my tank and i think its pretty cool


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd love to see pics!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

It happened in my tank as well. Male Midas with true female Red Terror (not mayan). I just let them be in the tank on purpose and they all got eaten by the pike cichlid.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

anything is possible. I've had midas spawn with texas... Just keep the fry... Or at the very least make very sure who gets them knows exactly what they are.

There's just no way to stop hybrids in the trade... I just stress if you do let them go make very sure they know what they're getting


----------



## csnmusic02 (Jun 6, 2008)

well i was lookin in my tank and notice that my pair of jags are laying eggs again thats the 3rd time in less than a year


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> There's just no way to stop hybrids in the trade...


Sure there is! Theres two ways either just keep a species only tank or make sure every cichlid you have in the same tank are the same sex!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Sure there is! Theres two ways either just keep a species only tank or make sure every cichlid you have in the same tank are the same sex!


That's a pleasant fiction, but a little too unrealistic.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

how? just make sure you have all males, aggression may be hard to avoid, but it is definitely possible to do.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's possible for you or I to do. But there's just as many aquarists out there who keep nothing but hybrids. Don't you keep flowerhorns?

Lets get something straight, I have hybrids here. The debate is not the ethics of keeping them.

The point I'm trying to make is it's naive to think that hybrids will just go away. They're here, they fetch a lot of money and people are greedy. So it'll never stop.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i meant there is a way to avoid hybrids in your aquarium, not to stop the entire thing.

ya, i keep flowerhorns, and i will be dedicating my only tank over 10 gallons to it (90), hes my favorite fish


----------

